# Fatal trap 1: privileged instruction fault while in kernel mode



## vnaveen1984 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Now a days My Free BSD Server gets hanged , and I need to hard reboot the same.

Free BSD Version is 7:

Kindly let me know is it a Hardware or OS Issues.

I found below messages at /var/log/mesages

Jan 22 12:46:48 tahi-bsd login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv0
Jan 22 12:47:41 tahi-bsd fsck: /dev/ad0s1e: UNREF FILE I=8  OWNER=root MODE=100600
Jan 22 12:47:41 tahi-bsd fsck: /dev/ad0s1e: SIZE=0 MTIME=Jan 22 05:57 2009  (CLEARED)
Jan 22 12:47:41 tahi-bsd fsck: /dev/ad0s1e: 11 files, 6 used, 254025 free (33 frags, 31749 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: Fatal trap 1: privileged instruction fault while in kernel mode
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: cpuid = 0; apic id = 00
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xc097152c
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: stack pointer	        = 0x28:0xd639094c
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: frame pointer	        = 0x28:0xd6390968
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: stray irq7
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 0x1b
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: = DPL 0,
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: p
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: re
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: s 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 1,
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: d
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ef
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 32
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 1
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: , 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: gr
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: an
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 1
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: pr
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: oc
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: es
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: so
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: r 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ef
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: la
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: gs
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: =
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: i
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: nt
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: er
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: rup
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: t 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: en
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ab
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: le
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: d,
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: r
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: es
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: um
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: e,
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: I
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: OP
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: L 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: = 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 0
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: c
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ur
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: re
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: nt
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: p
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ro
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ce
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ss
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: = 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 95
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 5 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: (c
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: sh
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: )
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: t
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: ra
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: p 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: nu
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: mb
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: er
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: 
Jan 22 12:49:26 tahi-bsd kernel: = 
Jan 22 12:51:47 tahi-bsd syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Jan 22 12:51:47 tahi-bsd kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Jan 22 12:51:47 tahi-bsd kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Jan 22 12:51:47 tahi-bsd kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Jan 22 12:51:47 tahi-bsd kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Jan 22 12:51:47 tahi-bsd kernel: FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 24 19:59:52 UTC 2008


----------



## ale (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html

Try running `$ devinfo -u` and `$ dmesg | grep "irq 7"`

I think that this kind of message could be caused by both hw/sw problems.


----------



## vnaveen1984 (Jan 27, 2009)

*devinfo -u*

I had reinserted the RAM, and observed the Box is running fine.

The out put of devinfo -u and there are no output for dmesg | grep "irq 7"

tahi-bsd# devinfo -u
Interrupt request lines:
    0 (root0)
    1 (atkbd0)
    3 (root0)
    4 (sio0)
    5 (root0)
    6 (fdc0)
    7-8 (root0)
    9 (acpi0)
    10 (fxp1)
    11 (fxp2)
    12 (fxp0)
    13 (root0)
    14 (ata0)
    15 (ata1)
DMA request lines:
    0-1 (root0)
    2 (fdc0)
    3-7 (root0)
I/O ports:
    0x0-0xf (root0)
    0x10-0x1f (acpi0)
    0x20-0x21 (root0)
    0x22-0x3f (acpi0)
    0x40-0x43 (root0)
    0x44-0x5f (acpi0)
    0x60 (atkbdc0)
    0x61 (root0)
    0x62-0x63 (acpi0)
    0x64 (atkbdc0)
    0x65-0x6f (acpi0)
    0x70-0x73 (root0)
    0x74-0x7f (acpi0)
    0x80-0x90 (root0)
    0x91-0x93 (acpi0)
    0x94-0xa1 (root0)
    0xa2-0xbf (acpi0)
    0xc0-0xdf (root0)
    0xe0-0xef (acpi0)
    0xf0-0x16f (root0)
    0x170-0x177 (atapci0)
    0x178-0x1ef (root0)
    0x1f0-0x1f7 (atapci0)
    0x1f8-0x293 (root0)
    0x294-0x297 (acpi0)
    0x298-0x375 (root0)
    0x376 (atapci0)
    0x377-0x3bf (root0)
    0x3c0-0x3df (vga0)
    0x3e0-0x3ef (root0)
    0x3f0-0x3f5 (fdc0)
    0x3f6 (atapci0)
    0x3f7 (fdc0)
    0x3f8-0x3ff (sio0)
    0x400-0x407 (root0)
    0x408-0x40b (acpi_timer0)
    0x40c-0x4cf (root0)
    0x4d0-0x4d1 (acpi0)
    0x4d2-0x4ff (root0)
    0x500-0x50f ----
    0x510-0xa77 (root0)
    0xa78-0xa7b (acpi0)
    0xa7c-0xb77 (root0)
    0xb78-0xb7b (acpi0)
    0xb7c-0xbbb (root0)
    0xbbc-0xbbf (acpi0)
    0xbc0-0xe77 (root0)
    0xe78-0xe7b (acpi0)
    0xe7c-0xf77 (root0)
    0xf78-0xf7b (acpi0)
    0xf7c-0xfbb (root0)
    0xfbc-0xfbf (acpi0)
    0xfc0-0xbfff (root0)
    0xc000-0xc03f (fxp0)
    0xc040-0xc3ff (root0)
    0xc400-0xc43f (fxp1)
    0xc440-0xc7ff (root0)
    0xc800-0xc83f (fxp2)
    0xc840-0xcbff (root0)
    0xcc00-0xccff (vgapci0)
    0xcd00-0xefff (root0)
    0xf000-0xf00f (atapci0)
    0xf010-0xffff (root0)
I/O memory addresses:
    0x0-0x9efff (ram0)
    0x9f000-0x9ffff (root0)
    0xa0000-0xbffff (vga0)
    0xc0000-0xc7fff (orm0)
    0xc8000-0xc97ff (orm0)
    0xc9800-0xc9fff (root0)
    0xca000-0xcafff (orm0)
    0xcb000-0xcbfff (acpi0)
    0xcc000-0xdffff (root0)
    0xe0000-0xeffff (acpi0)
    0xf0000-0xf7fff (acpi0)
    0xf8000-0xfbfff (acpi0)
    0xfc000-0xfffff (acpi0)
    0x100000-0x1ffeffff (ram0)
    0x1fff0000-0x1fffffff (acpi0)
    0x20000000-0xe0ffffff (root0)
    0xe1000000-0xe1ffffff (vgapci0)
    0xe2000000-0xe20fffff (fxp2)
    0xe2100000-0xe21fffff (fxp1)
    0xe2200000-0xe221ffff (fxp0)
    0xe2220000-0xe2220fff (fxp2)
    0xe2221000-0xe2221fff (fxp1)
    0xe2222000-0xe2222fff (fxp0)
    0xe2223000-0xe2223fff (vgapci0)
    0xe2224000-0xe2ffffff (root0)
    0xe3000000-0xe33fffff (hostb0)
    0xe3400000-0xfedfffff (root0)
    0xfee00000-0xfee00fff (acpi0)
    0xfee01000-0xffafffff (root0)
    0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff (acpi0)
    0xffb80000-0xffefffff (root0)
    0xfff00000-0xffffffff (acpi0)
ACPI I/O ports:
    0x10-0x1f (root0)
    0x22-0x3f (root0)
    0x44-0x5f (root0)
    0x62-0x63 (root0)
    0x65-0x6f (root0)
    0x74-0x7f (root0)
    0x91-0x93 (root0)
    0xa2-0xbf (root0)
    0xe0-0xef (root0)
    0x294-0x297 (root0)
    0x4d0-0x4d1 (root0)
    0xa78-0xa7b (root0)
    0xb78-0xb7b (root0)
    0xbbc-0xbbf (root0)
    0xe78-0xe7b (root0)
    0xf78-0xf7b (root0)
    0xfbc-0xfbf (root0)
ACPI I/O memory addresses:
    0xcb000-0xcbfff (root0)
    0xe0000-0xfffff (root0)
    0x1fff0000-0x1fffffff (root0)
    0xfee00000-0xfee00fff (root0)
    0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff (root0)
    0xfff00000-0xffffffff (root0)
tahi-bsd#

system got rebooted , and this is the todays log

Jan 25 09:34:06 tahi-bsd savecore: reboot after panic: page fault
Jan 25 09:34:06 tahi-bsd savecore: no dump, not enough free space on device (125
36 available, need 41194)
Jan 25 09:34:06 tahi-bsd savecore: unsaved dumps found but not saved
Jan 25 09:35:09 tahi-bsd fsck: /dev/ad0s1e: 10 files, 7 used, 253808 free (40 fr
ags, 31721 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Jan 25 09:37:54 tahi-bsd fsck: /dev/ad0s1f: 288946 files, 1630640 used, 15539614
 free (55806 frags, 1935476 blocks, 0.3% fragmentation)
Jan 25 09:38:10 tahi-bsd fsck: /dev/ad0s1d: 3485 files, 684708 used, 66339 free
(1123 frags, 8152 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
Jan 27 04:28:55 tahi-bsd syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Jan 27 04:28:55 tahi-bsd kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Jan 27 04:28:55 tahi-bsd kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 198
9, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Jan 27 04:28:55 tahi-bsd kernel: The Regents of the University of California. Al


----------

